# [SOLVED] Cant open sent items folder outlook 2007



## chocdrop (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi

I've just moved over to windows 7 and outlook 2007 (was on Vista and outlook 2003 before). I channel all 4 of my email accounts through outlook (2 x work ones, hotmail, and sky)

Moved over fine and data, files, emails etc were ported over ok apart from not being able to send emails, as i was getting 'user unknown' for anyone i sent emails to, but i resolved that, but now I can't open my "Sent Items" folder.

When i try i get a message reading "The messaging interface has returned an unknown error. If the problem persists please restart Outlook." 

I've closed down and opened outlook several times now, and loaded the latest software updates for windows and outlook, and still no joy. I've ticked the box (somewhere!!) which asked if i wanted to save sent emails in the sent folder, but still no joy!!! The folder is showing 675 sent emails, and its rising as i send more. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.:sigh:


----------



## chocdrop (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: Cant open sent items folder outlook 2007*

has anyone got any ideas at all????


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Cant open sent items folder outlook 2007*

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Go to Control Panel=> Mail and rebuild a new Outlook profile, your MAPI might have been corrupted and creating a new Outlook profile might resolve the issue. Once re-built than use the Import/Export to get all your Contacts, Inbox, etc by locating your .pst files.

Will appreciate at update.


----------



## chocdrop (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: Cant open sent items folder outlook 2007*

thanks, just fixed it last night. The outlook.pst file had errors in it. I used the inbox repair tool and it found the errors within outlook itself ( using scanpst) and it fixed it....well chuffed!!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Cant open sent items folder outlook 2007*

Glad to hear that your issue is resolved.


----------



## chocdrop (Mar 5, 2010)

cheers, hope it helps others


----------

